# South Cape Owners Meeting



## tyH (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi I am trying to set up a meeting for South Cape owners. We will be away on May 16th and cannot make the meeting.

Please use this thread or e-mail me if you are interested.
The following dated are being considered:

Mar. 21 or 22
Mar. 28 or 29
April 4 or 5 
April 9 or 10
May 2 or 3



tyh,Sandy, Bristol,Ct-Any of these dates are good for me.


----------



## tyH (Mar 13, 2009)

Is there no one interested at all??


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Edit the discussion title?*



tyH said:


> Is there no one interested at all??



I found this discussion at http://boardreader.com/fp/TUG_Bulletin_Board_17965/US_Eastern_56574.html#hot_threads

You might get better results if you correct the title.  It's *Southcape*, not "South Cape" . . .

I'm combing through search results for other ways to reach out and find "Southcape Resort" owners.  Here's how I found your post:

South Cape Owners Meeting 
Started 4 days, 16 hours ago (2009-03-13 06:53:00)  by tyH 
Hi I am trying to set up a meeting for South Cape owners. We will be away on May 16th and cannot make the meeting. Please use this thread or e-mail me if you are interested. The following dated are being considered: Mar. 21 or 22 Mar. 28 or 29 April 4 or 5 April 9 or 10 May 2 or 3 tyh,Sandy, Bristol,Ct-Any of these dates are good for me.
Thread:  Show this thread (2 posts)    Size: 449 bytes 
Related Threads: Same Site | All Sites 
Customize:


----------



## nancyt (Mar 23, 2009)

*Home visit*

I had a phone call from the new owners of South Cape telling me that Kevin Keen will be in my area (Central New York) to explain to owners new procedures and answer questions.  I was told this kind of visitation has been going on since September.  Has anyone else had that experience? 

 I forgot to ask if Kevin is coming in a corporate jet and if I'm paying for that as well as the AIG bonuses and the rest of whatever WE ALL are paying for.

Nancy


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 23, 2009)

nancyt said:


> I had a phone call from the new owners of South Cape telling me that Kevin Keen will be in my area (Central New York) to explain to owners new procedures and answer questions.  I was told this kind of visitation has been going on since September.  Has anyone else had that experience?
> 
> I forgot to ask if Kevin is coming in a corporate jet and if I'm paying for that as well as the AIG bonuses and the rest of whatever WE ALL are paying for.
> 
> Nancy



You have some reading to do here:

"Festiva takes over resort"

"Southcape Resort"

"Festiva is now managing my resort"

I'd cancel the appointment if I were in your shoes.  Get all the info you can from these discussions, and direct your questions to your resort manager.


----------



## tyH (Mar 24, 2009)

Nancyt-totaly agree! If Festiva or whoever can visit all the owners, all over the country, they MUST be using the jets !! Do they use the Queen Mary II to visit any overseas owners? I would think all the jets were being used.
We haven't paid our $400.00 assesment fees yet, which we received after I told them to stop calling me (every week for 3 months) to schedule an "in home" appointment. I think the way this was billed is just crazy! Didn't I just pay my maint. fees? Oh, yes I did and 2 months later I get a $400.00 ass.fee?? Just crazy. I thought It was a SCAM, no letter head, no sign.? I called to book our week in Nov. and asked about the ass. fee and was told yes that there was a $400.JUST CRAZY! 
My family loves this resort and we have never traded. Altho greatful for all the research sou13 has done, I'm not very optimistic about the outcome of all of this, but thanks to sou13 we can all be a little more educated on what's going on at our resort. THANK YOU again Sou13!!
Sandy


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Contact a moderator?*



tyH said:


> Nancyt-totaly agree! If Festiva or whoever can visit all the owners, all over the country, they MUST be using the jets !! Do they use the Queen Mary II to visit any overseas owners? I would think all the jets were being used.
> We haven't paid our $400.00 assesment fees yet, which we received after I told them to stop calling me (every week for 3 months) to schedule an "in home" appointment. I think the way this was billed is just crazy! Didn't I just pay my maint. fees? Oh, yes I did and 2 months later I get a $400.00 ass.fee?? Just crazy. I thought It was a SCAM, no letter head, no sign.? I called to book our week in Nov. and asked about the ass. fee and was told yes that there was a $400.JUST CRAZY!
> My family loves this resort and we have never traded. Altho greatful for all the research sou13 has done, I'm not very optimistic about the outcome of all of this, but thanks to sou13 we can all be a little more educated on what's going on at our resort. THANK YOU again Sou13!!
> Sandy



Sandy, it might be possible to get the subject title corrected by contacting a TUG moderator.  Presently it's unclear that this is for *Southcape* owners.  I contacted a moderator before posting the "Festiva Adventure Club" discussion and subsequently the discussion got "moved" and renamed "Festiva takes over resort" which helped Southcape owners looking for info here.

We need to get together someway somehow, even if it's here for starters.  We need to have a meeting of the minds in order to plan a strategy for the annual meeting.

If you haven't paid your $400 you might want to try contacting rcassidy@southcaperesort.com for info.  I hope that by now Cliff Hagberg is too busy spending the money to have time to answer email!

There is also supposed to be a trustees meeting before the end of March.  It may have already taken place.  Russ45 was successful in getting a copy of the meeting minutes which he posted in the "Southcape Resort" discussion.  We need to get more vocal about requesting minutes and adherence to the terms spelled out in the Bylaws and Massachusetts General Law.

I'm continuing to search for Southcape owners and am still versing myself in the Master Deed.  I appreciate your support.

If you prefer keeping the plans from the trustees you can email me privately and I can forward them to the rest of my "Southcape" egroup.


----------



## tyH (Mar 31, 2009)

*Southcape owners meeting*

  At this point, after reading the Southcape thread, IMHO I think owners should go to the meeting May 15th. We all seem to be in an uproar because of the way this all came about.  We all were contacted and told the same thing...(Please see Southcape Resort Thread)
Festivia, Outfield Marketing and whoever else involved, I would like to see a little professionalism. Yes, I agree our resort NEEDS LOTS of work but....you don't send out and additional assesment with absolutly no sign. or letter head with no explaination/warning after we owners just paid a $50.00 ass. fee, along with just paying maint. fees, just after X-MAS!!  After being hounded every week to set up an appointment since Sept.2008! Even after telling the caller no thanks 5,6,8 times!:annoyed:  It all sounded a little to scammish (is that a word?). I'm greatful for all the info I learned from Sou13 posts and everyone elses as well. I hope the resort will weather this as I love coming to Southcape and Cape Cod  and we come the end of November. My husband and I will be there for the meeting. Looking foward to meeting with other owners!
Sandy


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 31, 2009)

tyH said:


> At this point, after reading the Southcape thread, IMHO I think owners should go to the meeting May 15th. We all seem to be in an uproar because of the way this all came about.  We all were contacted and told the same thing...(Please see Southcape Resort Thread)
> Festivia, Outfield Marketing and whoever else involved, I would like to see a little professionalism. Yes, I agree our resort NEEDS LOTS of work but....you don't send out and additional assesment with absolutly no sign. or letter head with no explaination/warning after we owners just paid a $50.00 ass. fee, along with just paying maint. fees, just after X-MAS!!  After being hounded every week to set up an appointment since Sept.2008! Even after telling the caller no thanks 5,6,8 times!:annoyed:  It all sounded a little to scammish (is that a word?). I'm greatful for all the info I learned from Sou13 posts and everyone elses as well. I hope the resort will weather this as I love coming to Southcape and Cape Cod  and we come the end of November. My husband and I will be there for the meeting. Looking foward to meeting with other owners!
> Sandy



Have you had a change in plans?  Weren't you supposed to be going to Mexico?


----------



## tyH (Mar 31, 2009)

We have a Foster/Adoption Parent Conference on the 15th & 16th and will be in Mexico on the 17th. We do our yearly training at the conf. but will take other classes to make up for missing Fridays classes.


----------



## Sou13 (Apr 1, 2009)

*The meeting isn't on Friday, is it?*



tyH said:


> We have a Foster/Adoption Parent Conference on the 15th & 16th and will be in Mexico on the 17th. We do our yearly training at the conf. but will take other classes to make up for missing Fridays classes.



Isn't the meeting supposed to be on Saturday the 16th?


----------



## tyH (Apr 2, 2009)

OK, When and what time is this meeting? Either day will do for us.
Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## e.bram (Apr 2, 2009)

You guys have to get together, hire a lawyer and see if you can force the "developer"(after 30 years) to pay MFs on the units they control. Apparently from another post is seems the controlling documents are in disarray and inconsistant. Good legal issues to give the aggrieved owners a cause of action to go to court.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 2, 2009)

I think that was just a smoke-screen by Cliff. 

I would focus on the fact that the provisions that would transfer control to the owners can no-longer be met, due to the town seizing the lots required to build out 132 units. 

Since the original development plan cannot be completed, the resort should be recognized as fully developed, and removed from developer control.

DISCLAIMER: This advice is personal in nature, and should not be construed as a legal opinion, nor used in lieu of professional advice from an accredited member of the state bar.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 2, 2009)

ewinch:
You don't have to disclaim. As long as you don't charge you can give all the free legal you want.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 2, 2009)

Just trying to cover my self. In case I take Cliff up on his offer, I do not want the Mass State Police to arrest me for UPL (Unauthorized Practice of the Law).:whoopie:


----------

